
NBA will consider shortening games due to millennial attention spans - SQL2219
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/2017/01/13/nba-shortening-games-millennial-attention-spans/96535434/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The meat of the article is about the flurry of timeouts you get late in a
close game, which have never not been incredibly boring.

------
id122015
This title is so funny! I ll not even read the article, it made my day.

